# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Μπουζί.

## Gregpro

Καλησπέρα.Κάνω  σέρβις  στο  αυτοκίνητο  και  αγόρασα  ανταλλακτικά  από  το  ίντερνετ.Όμως,τα  μπουζί  έχουν  άλλα  ντ'άλλα  διάκενα.Υπάρχει  εργαλείο  για  τη  μέτρηση  και  τη  διόρθωση  των  διακένων;

----------


## georgegr

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...w=1518&bih=956

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα.Κάνω  σέρβις  στο  αυτοκίνητο  και  αγόρασα  ανταλλακτικά  από  το  ίντερνετ.Όμως,τα  μπουζί  έχουν  άλλα  ντ'άλλα  διάκενα.Υπάρχει  εργαλείο  για  τη  μέτρηση  και  τη  διόρθωση  των  διακένων;


Να αγοράσεις φίλερ και να ρυθμίσεις το διάκενο.

----------


## Gregpro

με  το  φιλλερ   μπορω και  να  ρυθμίσω;

----------


## georgegr

Τα μετράς με το κατάλληλο μέγεθος που ορίζει ο κατασκευαστής.
Πέρα από το ειδικό εργαλείο ρύθμισης.
Αν το φίλερ μπαίνει χαλαρά χτυπάς *ελαφρά* το μπουζί να κλείσει και ξαναμετράς.
Αν το φίλερ δεν μπαίνει δουλεύεις το φίλερ μαχαιρωτά.

----------


## xsterg

σωστα εναι αυτα που λεει ο γιωργος. υπαρχει και ειδικο φιλερ για μπουζι που ειναι στρογγυλο.

----------

